# Desert Tortoises in Winter



## ljaneway (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi, I have two desert tortoises that are about 2 years old. Last winter I kept them inside. Can they stay outside this winter? I live in Las Vegas and doesn't get very cold but there are times when the temperature gets down to freezing. I worry. If the temperature does get that low what do I do? Dig them out? Help! Thank you!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi, and welcome to the Forum!

I'm an advocate for allowing the hibernating species to do just that. Unless the animal is a new-to-you, first winter for you tortoise, or is sick, he should hibernate (my opinion).

If I have a young tortoise (right now I have two yearling Texas tortoises) I keep them up (set up indoors with lights and heat) for the first three winters with me. After three, I figure they're grown enough and strong enough to be able to hack hibernating. If I were in your shoes, with two 2 year olds, I would set them up indoors for this winter, with the goal towards allowing hibernation next winter.

You may get opposing views here,* and that's fine*. You need to read all the answers and figure out which would be best for you in your situation.


----------



## Tom (Nov 3, 2015)

Just putting them outside and allowing them to figure it out for themselves is like to result in their death.

You need to either get them a proper indoor set up and keep them warm and well lit all winter, or you need to hibernate them indoors under the correct conditions.


----------



## kathyth (Nov 3, 2015)

You can go to a California Turtle and Tortoise site for directions on hibernation in a secure box, in a safe cool, area.


----------



## ljaneway (Nov 3, 2015)

Thank you all for your replies


----------



## the_newzie (Nov 5, 2015)

Hello from Las Vegas! I just dug mine out at lunch today (he'd only been in for 1 day) and brought him inside due to yesterday's crazy weather (I'm in the Summerlin area and we got hit pretty hard with really cold rain and winds). I have a feeling, and have heard the same from the meteorologists on the local news, that this winter is going to be a bit extreme temperature-wise for Vegas. More rain than usual with a legitimate chance of snow. El Nino and whatnot. My little guy is about the same age and I was thinking all summer that I could probably leave him out for the first time, but I think I'm going to wait for a winter that's predicted to be a little more temperate. I've always been a bit of a worrier when it comes to my tortoise, but I imagine if your tortoises are nice and healthy and you have a well dug burrow, then they will do what tortoises do best and survive. I don't have the experience of some of the folks on here, but I thought I'd give an opinion of someone local with a tort of approximately the same age who had to make the same decision.


----------

